

Ask HN: Which social network to develop apps for ? - code_devil

Almost all the Social Networks like  facebook, bebo, hi5, friendster, myspace  support app devlopement and in PHP. So, if you have an app, it's not too much work porting them over to the others. If you are a new developer, which one do you recommend to start with ...
======
SingAlong
Get started with OpenSocial. Orkut, Hi5 and MySpace support it. Its just plain
javascript and easy. So start here. Ofcourse, you will need small tweaks when
running your app on different containers. Containers in simpler words mean
sites.

Then do it for Facebook. Then your app will also run on Bebo with very little
tweaks.

------
phil_KartMe
What is your business goal for the app? If its customer adoption, what
customers do you want to start with and which do you want to attract? I'll
probably start on Facebook as it is most used by my existing and target users

------
j2d2
any of them. Just get started.

